# PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition V2: Core i5-7600K und Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC Gaming [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition V2: Core i5-7600K und Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC Gaming [Anzeige]*

					Nach Intels Kaby-Lake-Launch bekommt der PCGH-High-End-PC ein Update spendiert und wird ab sofort mit dem Intel Core i5-7600K gebaut. Alle Infos zum neuen PC erfahren Sie in diesem Beitrag.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition V2: Core i5-7600K und Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC Gaming [Anzeige]*


----------



## catweasel_stw (5. Februar 2017)

Habe gelesen, dass Crucial MX300 SSDs mit Windows 10 Probleme haben sollten. Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Februar 2017)

catweasel_stw schrieb:


> Habe gelesen, dass Crucial MX300 SSDs mit Windows 10 Probleme haben sollten. Kann das wer bestätigen?



In dieser Kombination wurden schon sehr viele PCGH-PCs verkauft, wir können das definitiv nicht bestätigen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. August 2017)

Also eigentlich ist dieser PC so weit von High-End entfernt, wie ich vom Mond. 
Ein i5 7600k ist untere Mittelklasse, eine GTX 1070 ist obere Mittelklasse, 16GB Ram sind Mittelklasse und 2400Mhz Taktung beim Ram ist untere Mittelklasse.
Was ich sagen möchte ist, dass dieser PC so ziemlich genau Midrange ist.


----------



## bastian123f (20. August 2017)

Schöne Pcs. Allerdings habe ich meinem Kumpel erst für 1400 ein System deutlich günstiger zusammengebaut.
- i7 6700k
- MSI GTX1070 GAMMING X
- 2×8GB DDR4 RAM
-250GB SSS
- 2TB HDD


----------



## BuzzKillington (14. Oktober 2017)

Was bringt denn das Upgrade, wenn die Plattform eh nicht zukunftssicher ist. AM4 wäre die bessere Wahl für einen Mittelklasse-PC.


----------

